# divorcing spouse is hacking my facebook.....



## cazfrench (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm on Windows Phone. I'm wondering how to catch him in the act. I see two times he has hacked me but I can only see the hack via French language. 

I need help figuring out the program he is using so he can be reported to the police properly.

Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Change your Facebook password then he will not be able to login.


----------



## cazfrench (Jul 8, 2013)

The problem is, I do that and he keeps hacking me. I'm not sure what program he is using to hide his hack but it's English only type of program. 

I see his hack in French.

I'm going to print the hack out if it shows up again and give it to my lawyer before contacting. I want to see what a judge says when he finds out the ex spouse and GAL are hacking me on FB.

I'm just really mad at him. He's not going to get away with cyberstalking me.

Caz


----------



## cazfrench (Jul 8, 2013)

I noticed the hacking a week ago. I'm wondering if when my recognized device says unknown if it's him hacking me because...it's supposed to say windows phone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may be best speaking with your lawyer on this issue.


----------



## cazfrench (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, I got him hacking me. I'm still going to try to print out the hack and give it to my lawyer. 

I'm frustrated with him stalking me.....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please see this as it may be relevant https://www.facebook.com/help/187298731335448/ your passwords should contain both letters and numbers with at least 1 capital letter not your birth date or home address ie 18Qgl6Ime


----------

